# Need Help with Date Custard/Pudding



## Yakuta (Aug 25, 2008)

I am trying to replicate a recipe I had over the weekend and need some help.  It was made with dates and was catered from someone who does not give out their recipes as it's their trade secret.   

The custard had a middle eastern flair and  had a lot of dates (soaked in milk or water and then pureed) mixed with sugar and eggs (did not taste eggy), vanilla, cardamom and hint of saffron (I could smell all of these).  It also looked like it had some type of stabilizer (either completely crumbled bread or cracker crumbs in it).  It was all baked and then there was a layer of thick cream and then a layer of chopped pistachios and almonds.  It was cooled and then cut and served. 

Any one had anything even remotely close to what I am describing.  I would appreciate help with it or any other recipe that combines pureed dates.  I have a lot of dates that my mother got from the middle east that I want to use up.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 25, 2008)

First, I have to wrap my brain around the fact that you are asking us a question versus us asking you!


----------



## debbie24 (Aug 25, 2008)

ok i may be totally off here and i have no idea about your date custard/pudding but here is what i found from some searches. Hope its something you are looking for and if not maybe you can improvise from here. It sounds like the one you had is very rich and most of these dont seem that way but you take a look.

http://find.myrecipes.com/recipes/recipefinder.dyn?action=displayRecipe&recipe_id=385569
http://intlxpatr.wordpress.com/2008/04/06/pecan-date-pie-for-mrm/
http://southernfood.about.com/od/datesandfigs/r/bl30825c.htm
http://southernfood.about.com/od/datesandfigs/r/bl40318a.htm
http://rawtestkitchen.blogspot.com/2007/10/45-date-custard.html


----------



## debbie24 (Aug 25, 2008)

oh maybe this one???
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...ngelles-dates-and-cream-pie-recipe/index.html


----------



## Yakuta (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Debbie, 

Thank you so much for all the links.  I think the Foodtv recipe is the closest to what I am referring to.  It is still missing a few things but I can work with it.  I greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## debbie24 (Aug 26, 2008)

Glad to help, let us know what you come up with.


----------

